# gyno



## novedex44 (Nov 22, 2006)

I am currently winding down on a cycle of superdrol..and am starting to notice that my nipples are sore with knot feelings behind them..I have used superdrol before and this didnt happen..my supplier recommended I buy either estrogenex or novedex(not nolva) to cure this..with estrogenex I can take it during the cycle and also for post cycle therapy..anyone know if estrogenex works? also how long can I go with the soreness and pain before I really have a problem if the stuff doesnt work?


----------



## nni (Nov 22, 2006)

if you have lumps in your nipples you should go to a doctor and get real advice.

novedex is an atd, and estrogenex is this... (Chrysin 99%, Green Tea RM7343 Extract (leaves), Beta-Sitosterol 90%, Muira Puama Extract (root), Quercitin, Soy ISO Flavone 40% (flavanoid), Coumesterol (flavanoid), 6, 7 Dihydroxybergamottin (fruit), Naringen (fruit).) 

what in there makes you thing that this will be good for pct OR gyno?

if you refuse to go to the dr. you should at the very least get real nolva if you have gyno. you should already have it on hand if you are doing superdrol anyway.


----------



## novedex44 (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks...so novedex is not worth it either?


----------



## nni (Nov 22, 2006)

noevedex is atd, which is an excellent anti-estrogen, BUT if you have gyno, you are always better off going to a doctor. telling you otherwise would really be irresponsible.


----------



## novedex44 (Nov 22, 2006)

cool...but tell me what the doc can do besides tell me to lay off the gear or have surgery


----------



## nni (Nov 22, 2006)

prescribe you one of several different medications to fix it. surgery should be a last resort, if thats his first choice, he is not a very good doctor.


----------



## novedex44 (Nov 22, 2006)

gotcha..so if I made a bonehead move by buying estrogenex..what can I expect from this? any positives?


----------



## nni (Nov 22, 2006)

i honestly dont know. i have no experience with the product, but it doesnt look all that great to me, there is a test booster in there, and some other compounds that i am familiar with, just not in this application.


----------



## novedex44 (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks nni


----------



## novedex44 (Nov 22, 2006)

any thoughts on superdrol? side effects etc?


----------



## nni (Nov 22, 2006)

superdrol is very potent, but there are several sides. ph/steroids are not my area at all.

there is a thread on bodybuilding.com called superdrol for dummies, which is very helpfull.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Nov 22, 2006)

When running superdrol, you really should have a pct planned out. Check out www.ag-guys.com for real nolva, that is what you need.


----------



## novedex44 (Nov 22, 2006)

will do...thanks


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2006)

novedex44 said:


> I am currently winding down on a cycle of superdrol..and am starting to notice that my nipples are sore with knot feelings behind them..I have used superdrol before and this didnt happen..my supplier recommended I buy either estrogenex or novedex(not nolva) to cure this..with estrogenex I can take it during the cycle and also for post cycle therapy..anyone know if estrogenex works? also how long can I go with the soreness and pain before I really have a problem if the stuff doesnt work?



Nolva is widely used for PCT and Gyno:
www.ag-guys.com/store/product.php?productid=16136&cat=248

Letrozole is said to be superior for Gyno:
http://www.ag-guys.com/store/product.php?productid=16138&cat=248


----------

